
Manfred Eigen, Nobel-winning chemist who clocked fast reactions, dies at 91 - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/manfred-eigen-nobel-winning-chemist-who-clocked-the-speeds-of-fast-reactions-dies-at-91/2019/02/10/d9c69136-2c21-11e9-984d-9b8fba003e81_story.html
======
sveme
Really impressive and wide ranging work that he has done, in my previous life
as a biophysicist I actually worked with his theory of hypercycles - pretty
influential work on the origins of life.

------
01100011
In case you don't want to be nagged for having an adblocker:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manfred_Eigen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manfred_Eigen)

~~~
Santosh83
Or just subscribe to the 'Unbreak' filter list in uBlock Origin settings and
don't see the nag at all...

~~~
logram
I haven't found a mobile option that doesn't considerably slow phone down yet.

~~~
zwaps
he just gave you one. Ublock origin on firefox

~~~
stochastic_monk
GP said “mobile”.

~~~
zaarn
uBlock Origin on Firefox is available on mobile.

~~~
stochastic_monk
Not on my OS (iOS) at least.

Reference: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-ons-firefox-
ios](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-ons-firefox-ios)

------
onetimemanytime
another Nobel winner living to 90.
[https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/new_resear...](https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/new_research_says/)

~~~
jbay808
Perhaps a confounder here is that the Nobel is often conferred decades after
an accomplishment and isn't awarded posthumously. So your odds of winning the
prize are improved if you can live to an old age.

~~~
shaki-dora
Eigen won his Nobel at 40.

Death rates in middle age are really quite low, so I doubt it has much of an
effect.

Regardless, there have been studies showing a Nobel adds quite a significant
number of years to life expectancy. And while I don’t remember the details,
they would have certainly benchmarked against a group that factors in such
confounding factors. I believe one study compared to people who were expected
to get a Nobel, but did not.

As to mechanism: getting a Nobel is probably the closest you can get to in
today’s world to being told you did enough, and no longer have tompsrticipate
in the rat race. Oscar winners are expected to go on and win many more. Even
Ex-Presidents areprobably less at ease, seeing their work being slowly
dismantled by an idiot elephant in corrupt China shop.

It’s really a unique datapoint, putting an exact number on the cost of
constant struggle inflicted on us by the demands of the system we have created
ourselves.

